# Molly is kind of aggressive toward new puppy



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Molly is 13 months old, and we just got our new golden Henry (9 1/2 week old male) on Friday. She's acting very aggressive toward him--literally trying to stand over the top of him. She is also sort of nipping at him--not all-out biting.

Please know that I do not leave them alone unsupervised, and they are crated separately if we go out. Obviously the puppy needs lots of attention, but my husband and I are trying to make sure Molly still gets plenty of attention too.

I've always had just one dog, so I'm in unfamiliar territory. Any tips for helping the relationship along?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would not worry too much, she is still adjusting to the new puppy.

Sadie was this way when we brought Beamer home. She wanted nothing to do with him, growled when he came near, and snapped at him a few times. She has always been the nicest dog, I had never expected this from her. It took her a good 2 weeks for her to accept Beamer and to realize he wasn't leaving (well, at least not until summers end). Beamer and Sadie are now best friends. Just give it time and supervise them.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How does the puppy react?


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Jackie--
The puppy reacts pretty well. He is not scared. He lets her dominate, but he has also tried nipping her back (the best that a tiny pup can nip back.) She has barked at him, but he doesn't really flinch. He is fairly good-natured. 

Molly came up out of the blue and nipped him on the cheek (he was on my husband's lap.) I yelled at him for not being more careful about that. Henry is fine--I think it just startled him.

Hopefully they will settle in. It's been a challenging last few days, and I'm exhausted. 

I'm just wondering what I should do when Molly displays her behavior?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Having had multiple dogs for years now, I think of this behavior as sibling rivalry. The older pup is jealous of the baby that gets so much attention. Once it is really clear that there is plenty of love (and food) to go around, I expect that everyone will settle down and enjoy being a loving pack.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Tell her no when she does that and leave it at that you dont want her hating on the pupp because you have punished her. I would take time each day to sit onthe floor and hold the puppy and talk to Molly about what a sweet boy he is and be petting Molly too. When Molly trys to growl or snap tell her NO and re-direct her with a toy or a game of fetch. The two will get along in no time.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think this is something I would leave for them to sort out. If he starts to realize defending himself works best... you might have a gigantic issue to sort out with other dogs in the future.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Give it some time. Supervising their contact, as you've been doing, is a good idea. When we got Butter, my wife's five year old Min Pin wasn't very happy with him (she was always an only dog). While she still nips at him to keep him from trampling her, they get along ok otherwise. At least in your dogs situation, she won't one day find herself towered over by the new kid on the block.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Braccarius. This is not how I would want a puppy to learn about other dogs. 

Did you do the whole meeting on mutual ground out in a park somewhere? if not maybe it'd be helpful to start there and restrict their access to each other until they're comfortable. How is Molly with puppies or dogs usually?


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> I agree with Braccarius. This is not how I would want a puppy to learn about other dogs.
> 
> Did you do the whole meeting on mutual ground out in a park somewhere? if not maybe it'd be helpful to start there and restrict their access to each other until they're comfortable. How is Molly with puppies or dogs usually?


No, I didn't have them meet on mutual ground... I actually didn't know about doing something like that.  We brought the puppy home and introduced them.

I thought Molly would be okay, as she has always been good around other dogs--she spends time around a few tiny yorkies, as well as a cocker spaniel. She has also been in classes w/ other dogs and at the groomer with other dogs.

I'm assuming she's acting this way because she sees it as an invasion of her territory and that she is trying to show that she is the alpha dog.

I've been limiting their access to each other, but I'm also trying to housebreak the puppy, so that makes things a bit tricky. I've been trying to reward Molly when I see her being good around the puppy (gently sniffing.)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

KaMu just got a new male puppy and has a 16 month old female. Check with her on how things are going.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Give Molly TONS of attention when puppy is around. Don't worry about the puppy bonding with you, it will, but make it so when puppy is around Molly gets more attention then usual so she associates it. When I train my younger dog I train the older too so they both get treats. Cannella has to sit, so does Angelina and they both get treats. (break the treats up into very, very small pieces so you can feed a lot). I consciencely make an effort to set up situations where Angelina (older) benefits and can recognize the benefit of having the younger around. I'll be on the floor and brush her with one hand and the other with the other hand. 

Also when your pup is old enough with shots walking them together will really help....


----------

